# piranha exotica



## baz (May 6, 2003)

I orded a elongetus form them 10-24-03 have not hered from them i email and ring them whot pissas me off is that thay have not call me or email me







, i work for mysalf so i now that in bisnniss you let your custamer no whot is happing, sorry about the splleing ever whent to school


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

did you pay for it? or just order it ?and i would go with another seller on this site just my 2 cents worth


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

yes i payed, it is not about the money it is about that they never rang me or email , i have had fish form them before it's about comman cartey you no whot iam trying to say







thank"s


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Common courtesy. I was thinking about ordering from them too...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the heads up, keep us posted....and don't worrie man i can't spell for shite eather


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

who did you order from????


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

sorry to hear that, next time use pedro at aquascaponline or ash at thefishcatcher.net, both reputable and good sellers


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

YEP WHY EVEN USE THEM USE THE SPONSORS ON THIS SITE


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

look the tank is readey ,i can not have a empty !







well you now whot thay say live and lean :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow your tank is nice! hope everything works out with your P.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

ask to speak with steve wood. He ha s store in Defiance Ohio Called Underwater World. That should help. I have met the guy myself and he seemed cool. But maybe this will help you get your money back.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

for future dealings go with ash or pedro...as for the site you ordered from. keep harrassing them until you get your fish


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

thank man i will do that,







i just love cat


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nic tnk. hope it alls works out.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

baz you definitely need to go to school.


----------



## Bigbite (Nov 11, 2003)

Great looking tank. I sure hope you get them to fill your order.....


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

I now and i do not need you to tell me thank


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Not a f.ucking word from piranha exotica, look's like a drive up to ohio


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

dude call ash its as easy as that


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow that sucks!!! And you haven't heard anything....hmmmm..
Definitely take your business elsewhere.








Nice tank though.


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

Whats Piranha exotica, when people take it to the nexr level and try to f*ck their piranha?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've noticed some sellers have the fish listed as IN-STOCK, but really it isn't. Then you order, wait forever, then they get the stock-two months later. It's a bitch, but I can see why you would order from someone who you have ordered from b4 w/out probs. Sux man, some people on this board know the people at piranha-exotica and may help you out.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

No news is good news


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

that sucks Baz
f*ck p exotica for doing that too you...
I would suggest only ordering from ASH THE MAN ...You will never have another problem again....tell him Harley or MR. Smith reccommended you and hell hook you up....


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

baz.
don't lose your money that easily. yes deal with ash next time, but give me a break, [email protected] p exotica! threaten to sue their asses. im sure you'd be able to prove your payment. let them prove they sent it. i bet you they can't!
[email protected]!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

thank i sent them a email today saying just that ,







but no reply yet


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Did you pay with a credit card? Im assuming you did, just call the company and deny the charges, easy to get your money back. Just relax, get your money back, order from pedro, and think the extra time made sure that your tank was cycled and ready for your babies, everything gonna be alright. You just taught us a lesson not to deal with those people.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

yeah....Thanks man...sorry for your loss though..
I ordered 12 rbp's from Pedro....he sent me 15 for the same price...they all lived.
He's a cool...and BUSY dude becuase of it....100% satisfaction is what I got..
Later....Str8


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

honestly guys, I have heard nothing but bad things about Piranha Exotica and their service. I would tell all hobbyists to steer clear....


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

what happened baz?
get ahold of them yet?


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

No reply ! just got my card statement. Looks, like them bastards stung me for a 
hundred bucks. Try to cancel it on paypal but they won't let me. Let you know if 
anything happen. Be warned! Peranha exotica is no good.


----------



## dannny (Nov 17, 2003)

how much did u pay for it? thats really fucked up of P E. everyone seems to get them from thefishcatcher.net. i should be recieving my 4 p's tomorrow from him. damn im excited.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

everyone talks about pedro and ash nowadays, its like everyone has forgot about george from sharkaquarium, hes a good dealer too.

oh yeah sucks that pe screwed you over man


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Well I got an email from them saying , that they don't have an elongated 
in stock. I've got my money back, just mixed up the address. So now I just order
from the fish catcher. So,hopefully the drama is all over with. Thank you all for
support and kind words.

All the best,

Baz


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Glad to hear you got your money back and such. From now on when ever dealing with dealers always email them before ordering, cause stock changes a lot. And when your dealing with a place like pe they probably update there webpage once a year. Good luck with ash, although you won't need it. post some pics when he arrives.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

good stuff baz...i've been checking out this post to see what happened. atleast they didn't rip you off. so maybe they're not as bad as we thought they were. just need to brush up on their communication skills


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

P.E. is good if your local and going there to pick them up. I don't think they like to do shipping. I've talked with Steve before, and he seems to be a good guy, so if your in the area stop by, otherwise use a sponser here. John


----------

